# Austria to shut mosques, expel imams in crackdown against Islamist ideology...



## easyt65 (Jun 8, 2018)

Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online

_"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.

Marine Le Pen, the leader of the French Front National, said on Twitter: 'Austria is taking things in hand and showing that 'when you want to, you can!''















 

_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.
> 
> ...



I have already posted about this today already in the below thread:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> ...


My bad...Mods, you heard the lady - can you shut this thread down and combine them?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



You as ever are a gentleman.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

MAGA......Make Austria Great Again!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> MAGA......Make Austria Great Again!



I add we LOVE LOVE DONALD TRUMP!


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 8, 2018)

WTF, we're screwing our county while other countries are trying to improve...thanks Obama.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.
> 
> ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth

The hate, intolerance, oppression and ultra violence of Islam seems to have a lot of the same characteristics of Nazism.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 8, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> 
> The hate, intolerance, oppression and ultra violence of Islam seems have a lot of the same characteristics of Nazism.


During the first world war the muslim islamofacists were 'all in' with Germany........as long as every Jew on the planet was exterminated.
During the second world war the muslim islamofacists were 'all in' with Hitler........as long as Hitler exterminated every Jew on the planet.
After the second world war the victors decided to punish the islamofacists by creating the state of Israel.
And the sand monkeys have never gotten over the fact they ended up being the world's greatest LOSERS!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> MAGA......Make Austria Great Again!



We also LOVE LOVE RICHARD GRENELL he in an interview called Sebastian a ROCK STAR!

This is Sebastian Kurz, we WORSHIP him, he is aged 31 years in age and he IS a rock star!




















The above text is from a New York Times Hit Piece on The Donald and Richard Grenell, this I decide not to give publicity to with giving a link to, so I give the link below to the full interview with Breitbart.

The interview:

Exclusive: Trump's Right Hand Man in Europe Wants To ‘Empower’ European Anti-Establishment Conservatives


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > MAGA......Make Austria Great Again!
> ...




Wow he is young....impressive guy......I mean this is a fantastic time.......it's time for nationalism again......worry about your own country, stop the wars and stupid stuff.....get rid of terrorists.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 8, 2018)

*Austria's right-wing government plans to shut down seven mosques and expel up to 40 foreign-funded imams in crackdown against Islamist ideology.*

*Finally we see some common sense in Europe....Trump needs to go to Austria and personally congratulate them for waking up to the Islamo threat.*

*Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



He is young yes he is only 3 years older than me, he is a great man and we have a great and Patriotic Government and I add at the election in October 2017 we politically castrated the Leftists, 60% of our nation voted Right-Wing Conservative-Nationalist-Populist, our Government 60% of the population voted for this for Sebastian's ÖVP (Right-Wing Conservative) to have a Coalition with the FPÖ (Nationalist-Populist) and in the Nationalrat which is the National Council there are 183 seats and we have 114 of the seats, the Leftists only 52 seats they cannot stop any of our Agenda even if NEOS (sort of Libertarian) on 10 seats and PILZ (Liberal Environmental bizarros) with 8 seats vote with them they cannot stop any of our Agenda, and so yes a fantastic time to be alive with all of this happening.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > MAGA......Make Austria Great Again!
> ...


What kind of rock is he?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 8, 2018)

Hope its not too late....


----------



## Preacher (Jun 8, 2018)

Austria to close seven mosques and expel dozens of imams

Great news!


----------



## AntonToo (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Wow he is young....impressive guy......I mean this is a fantastic time.......it's time for nationalism again......worry about your own country, stop the wars and stupid stuff.....get rid of terrorists.



Get rid of terrorists? WTF? Who is against getting rid of terrorists?

Those Imams were not accused of terrorism.

Thankfully unlike in Austria, here in the United States religious freedom is protected by constitution and not subject to political whims.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Oh wow....that sounds exciting......I know the EU has some control, but I hope you guys enact similar economic policies and immigration policies.......and Austria will soar even higher....this guy could be around for a looong time.....because you guys don't have term limits do you?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 8, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> 
> The hate, intolerance, oppression and ultra violence of Islam seems to have a lot of the same characteristics of Nazism.


You say this with no sense of irony.

I guess it won't be long until you are calling for Muslims to be gassed and tossed into ovens.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

antontoo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow he is young....impressive guy......I mean this is a fantastic time.......it's time for nationalism again......worry about your own country, stop the wars and stupid stuff.....get rid of terrorists.
> ...


Uh like ISIS and the ones blowing up airports in Europe....you might have heard of a few terrorists in say the UK, France and Belgium........


----------



## g5000 (Jun 8, 2018)

Austria.  Birthplace of Hitler.

Going on a rampage about people of a particular religion.

Gee, what a surprise!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> ...


ah look, its the leftwing cocksucker........nope, we want them to stand up to the crazies or GTFO.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Austria.  Birthplace of Hitler.
> 
> Going on a rampage about people of a particular religion.
> 
> Gee, what a surprise!


ding ding ding........it was only a matter of time......and G5000 said it, who knew????


----------



## JBond (Jun 8, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> 
> The hate, intolerance, oppression and ultra violence of Islam seems to have a lot of the same characteristics of Nazism.


The ignored historical Nazi-Islamic supremacist alliance


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> *Austria's right-wing government plans to shut down seven mosques and expel up to 40 foreign-funded imams in crackdown against Islamist ideology.*
> 
> *Finally we see some common sense in Europe....Trump needs to go to Austria and personally congratulate them for waking up to the Islamo threat.*
> 
> *Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online*



Why do you post in the CDZ, we already have a thread about this happening. which of course I 100% support.


----------



## JBond (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> Austria.  Birthplace of Hitler.
> 
> Going on a rampage about people of a particular religion.
> 
> Gee, what a surprise!


The ignored historical Nazi-Islamic supremacist alliance


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



This is a separate topic.  It can remain its own thread, but I am moving it to Europe.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 8, 2018)

The story is on BBC as well.

Austria to shut seven 'political' mosques

I suppose this is to be expected when die-hards of opposing sides take power, even in two countries that don't share any borders.  It will interesting to see how this plays out as a bellwether of the effects of the current global far-right movement.  I'm sure the Trump Administration is also watching closely.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Pellinore said:


> The story is on BBC as well.
> 
> Austria to shut seven 'political' mosques
> 
> I suppose this is to be expected when die-hards of opposing sides take power, even in two countries that don't share any borders.  It will interesting to see how this plays out as a bellwether of the effects of the current global far-right movement.  I'm sure the Trump Administration is also watching closely.



The Pro-Islamist Traitors freaking out, well they can GTFO, the Islamic filth are being deported and we do not give a crap what ANYONE thinks, it's happening. End Of. GTFO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Well not lobster, but I LOVE lobster of course.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> ...



I was wondering if you had seen this.  Wonder why Turks are there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> ...



The 7th Century Death Cult are a danger to Western Civilisation, they will be removed by any means necessary.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


So he's more of a superstar and not a rock musician...Like Jesus was..


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> ...


No, the Irony is that Left Wingers defend the hate, intolerance, oppression and ultra violence of Islam. Real people are hung, shot, stabbed, butchered, blown-up and burnt alive. It's not make believe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



For this we have to blame Viktor Klima and Werner Faymann. We do not in general have that many Turks in relation to our population which is 8 millions out of 8 millions we have 160,000 Turks which is of course now we are fully in charge things are going to change for that 160,000 ANY who through the monitoring that are known to be political they are going to be deported back to Turkey and Turks who are not political they perhaps can stay but they I was told last month that they are going to be micro chipped so our Government can keep track of them, this a seperate operation than the deportation of the 60 Imams and those approx 150 other Subversive Elements associated with those 60 Imams.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



No we do not have these term limits, we also are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent, the EU has no control they think they still do but they are in for a shock. We would like Sebastian for another 30 years he will then only still be 61 years in age, what I mean is with this comment is that now we have been democratically elected by 60% of the population we are staying in office, we are not going to allow Traitors to be in charge of our beautiful nation ever again.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

antontoo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow he is young....impressive guy......I mean this is a fantastic time.......it's time for nationalism again......worry about your own country, stop the wars and stupid stuff.....get rid of terrorists.
> ...


We are seeing a worrisome rise in rightwong populism, a decline in civil rights and an increase in authoritarianism in the west that should concern anyone who supports Democratic values.

I heard a quote that is very apt:  the underpinnings of democracy are hope; the underpinnings of authoritarianism are fear.

Fear the other becomes hate the other becomes exterminate the other.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



We might not of course be able to eradicate all terrorism, but we can take measures to severely reduce it and protect our populations.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Nnn


TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


The irony is no one defends it but you keep making that claim anyway.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Are talking about genocide?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



We have a similar problem here with the Left Wingers attacking freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom of the Press, the right to vote, equal civil rights and the right to bear arms


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------   GOOD , But All should be shutdown and All invaders expelled but this is a hopeful start   Easy .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



But but but darling we look GREAT dressed in black and carrying whips, I include I am going to be able to carry a selection from my beautiful collection of riding crops most tipped with Moroccan leather


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Sounds like Germany in the 1930's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



The war is on now Coyote, the war is between Populism and Globalism, you are either with us or you are with the Globalists, you either are going to get Red Pilled or you will stay Blue Pilled. There is no middle ground anymore, one or the other.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Genocide is what the 7th Century Death Cult want to do to Western Civilisation, they are not going to be allowed to they will be stopped in the Historical way, History is going to repeat itself for the last time anyone who thinks it's not needs to get their head out of the sands and smell the coffee.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------     totally eliminate the problem population by deporting them is my recommendation , they are easy to see Lucy .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Lets see...so far I still have my guns, I am free to speak, free to vote, free to worship the god of ny choice, my civil rights are intact and there thousands of media available to choose from.  Looks like its just another lie designed to create fear.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


by any means necessary...what does that mean Lucy?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




That's awesome....Austria has a proud heritage being the seat of the Hapsburgs for so many years.......so it's good that you guys are putting the right people in place. I'm pretty excited to keep an eye on him


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Deport where? Many are citizens of Europe.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Errr . . . . ???



Coyote said:


> [We are seeing a worrisome rise in rightwong populism, a decline in civil rights and an increase in authoritarianism in the west that should concern anyone who supports Democratic values.
> 
> I heard a quote that is very apt:  the underpinnings of democracy are hope; the underpinnings of authoritarianism are fear.
> 
> Fear the other becomes hate the other becomes exterminate the other.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Bout time some of the European Governments grew a set of balls and started checking the mosques and started kicked members of the death cult out of their country.

I'm sure just like France, they will find the mosque's full of weapons and explosives.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That's because Trump is in office....if lefties were, no one of that would be true
They would ban guns ASAP
free to speak...uh ask Roseanne
Free to vote...that would probably exist, but you guys would lani guinier it
freedom of religion......you guys don't want God anywhere
civil right....for whom....you guys are big on no white days at colleges and stuff....not sure about that


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Bout time some of the European Governments grew a set of balls and started checking the mosques and started kicked members of the death cult out of their country.
> 
> I'm sure just like France, they will find the mosque's full of weapons and explosives.


Yeah Austria, Poland and Hungary are all in great shape......it's the Western ones (including Scandinavia) that a lefty and in horrible shape


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Statements by Hitler and Senior Nazis Concerning Jews and Judaism

...For us, this is not a problem you can turn a blind eye to-one to be solved by small concessions.  For us, it is a problem of whether our nation can ever recover its health, whether the Jewish spirit can ever really be eradicated.  Don't be misled into thinking you can fight a disease without killing the carrier, without destroying the bacillus.  Don't think you can fight racial tuberculosis without taking care to rid the nation of the carrier of that racial tuberculosis.  This Jewish contamination will not subside, this poisoning of the nation will not end, until the carrier himself, the Jew, has been banished from our midst. (_Applause_)


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


deportation, denied entry.....nothing wrong with that....people don't want to get stabbed or run over because they don't make women wear veils.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> ...


Sounds good to me terrorist lover.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Statements by Hitler and Senior Nazis Concerning Jews and Judaism
> 
> ...For us, this is not a problem you can turn a blind eye to-one to be solved by small concessions.  For us, it is a problem of whether our nation can ever recover its health, whether the Jewish spirit can ever really be eradicated.  Don't be misled into thinking you can fight a disease without killing the carrier, without destroying the bacillus.  Don't think you can fight racial tuberculosis without taking care to rid the nation of the carrier of that racial tuberculosis.  This Jewish contamination will not subside, this poisoning of the nation will not end, until the carrier himself, the Jew, has been banished from our midst. (_Applause_)


I love these posts....so how is that remotely what we're talking about?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------   ROADBLOCKS EH , roadblocks and difficulties .    Well , start out with those that are easy to deport first and i imagine those that are easy to deport are noncitizens .   Where there is a WILL , there is a WAY  Coyote .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They come UNINVITED to OUR beautiful nations, they HATE OUR nations, they HATE Western Civilisation, they preach HATE, they preach to KILL our peoples, they preach to BREED like the vermin they are so they can take over OUR nations, they blow up OUR peoples, they mow down OUR peoples with vehicles. This is NOT going to be tolerated ANYMORE, they are going to be rounded up and removed, they do NOT belong, we do NOT want them, we do NOT want this disruption of OUR Continent.

NOW the Cucked nations Britain, France etc we do not care what happens to them, they are happy to commit Cultural Suicide, they are CRIPPLED with Political Correctness that will be the death of them, they we do not care what happens to. WE now numbering 18 nations on this Continent, 18 populations have democratically voted and elected Patriotic Christian Governments, we now have the majority, the Cucks were ALWAYS in the minority, we have the numbers now, the gloves are coming off and nobody is going to stop it. The Commie UN get GTFO, the NGOs who are the Peoples Traffickers can GTFO, the EU Commission can GTFO, this is about survival now, the way it has been since 2015 this cannot continue, something was ALWAYS going to have to give and it has.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did I say ban?


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yup. That's their plan and what better way to do it then to seed Europe with Muslims.

France and German are having problems with the refugee's they let in. Every European and Scandinavian country is having the same problem.

If any of the Govts. of these country had a lick of sense they would boot all Muslims back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.

They all say they want a better life yet they bring Sharia Law and their 7th century death cult with them when they come.

They should all be booted out of the West.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

...m


pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



As history has shown.

Statements by Leading Nazis on the "Jewish Question "

Speech by *Hans Frank* [Governor of occupied Poland], December 16 1941.
Documents on the Holocaust - Edited by Y. Arad, Y. Gutman, A. Margaliot, NY, Ktav Pub. House in Association with Yad-Vashem, 1981, p. 247, Nazi Conspiracy and Aggression - Washington, U.S Govt. Print. Off., 1946 Vol. II p. 634:

One way or another -- I will tell you quite openly -- we must finish off the Jews. The F�hrer put it into words once: should united Jewry again succeed in setting off a world war, then the blood sacrifice shall not be made only by the peoples driven into war, but then the Jew of Europe will have met his end....

But what should be done with the Jews? Can you believe that they will be accommodated in settlements in the Ostland? In Berlin we were told: why are you making all this trouble? We don't want them either, not in Ostland nor in the Reichskommissariat; liquidate them yourselves! Gentlemen, I must ask you to steel yourselves against all considerations of compassion. We must destroy the Jews wherever we find them, and wherever it is at all possible, in order to maintain the whole structure of the Reich...

The Jews represent for us also extraordinary malignant gluttons. We have now approximately 2,500,000 of them in the General Government [Nazi occupied Poland], perhaps with the Jewish mixtures and everything that goes with it, 3,500,000 Jews. We cannot shoot or poison those 3,500,000 Jews, but we shall nevertheless be able to take measures which will lead somehow to their annihilation, and this in connection with the gigantic measures to be determined in discussions with the Reich.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


bingo
but hey if murder and rape have to occur for diversification to happen....then the left is all for it...any means justify their ends.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Yes I agree.

WE didn't invite them, WE never were asked is it okay with the majority of this Continents population for this crowd to arrive to squat, they were FORCED on this Continent but the beginning of the process of removing them off this Continent is happening, this can be arranged peacefully or not peacefully, to do this peacefully we would prefer but IF they give us trouble IF they start trouble and resist then we can very soon do exactly as the Israeli IDF do, so it is in THEIR interest that they agree to peaceful deportation.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ...m
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> ...


you post all this anti semite stuff...yet you support an ideology with Jess Jackson, Louis Farrakhan, and Al Sharpton........they would agree with all of these posts.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



What about this Coyote?  You clearly miss your own hypocrisy  It's not as if you are trying to "alleviate" fear by creating your own hyperbole about those who you disagree with.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Bout time some of the European Governments grew a set of balls and started checking the mosques and started kicked members of the death cult out of their country.
> ...



I agree. Poland and Hungary along with Japan are smart. They don't let any of the death cult into their countries.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




haha that reminds me of this clip


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Statements by Hitler and Senior Nazis Concerning Jews and Judaism
> 
> ...For us, this is not a problem you can turn a blind eye to-one to be solved by small concessions.  For us, it is a problem of whether our nation can ever recover its health, whether the Jewish spirit can ever really be eradicated.  Don't be misled into thinking you can fight a disease without killing the carrier, without destroying the bacillus.  Don't think you can fight racial tuberculosis without taking care to rid the nation of the carrier of that racial tuberculosis.  This Jewish contamination will not subside, this poisoning of the nation will not end, until the carrier himself, the Jew, has been banished from our midst. (_Applause_)



What does this have to do with deporting the Islamists?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Statements by Hitler and Senior Nazis Concerning Jews and Judaism
> ...



Because, as she accuses others of fearmongering, she seems to be validated in doing her own fearmongering.    Leftists seem to think that deporting people who are probably being deported for good reasons, like causing trouble in their HOST country, is equal to murder for some reason.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.


Deceiving the Public

Throughout the 1930s, Hitler portrayed Germany as *a victimized nation*, held in bondage by the chains of the post-World War I Versailles Treatyand denied the right of national self-determination.

Wartime propagandists universally justify the use of military violence by *portraying it as morally defensible and necessary.* To do otherwise would jeopardize public morale and faith in the government and its armed forces. Throughout World War II, Nazi propagandists disguised military aggression aimed at territorial conquest as righteous and necessary acts of self-defense. *They cast Germany as a victim or potential victim of foreign aggressors, as a peace-loving nation forced to take up arms to protect its populace or defend European civilization* against Communism.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> 
> 
> Deceiving the Public
> ...



Except nobody is threatening to murder the Muslims.  The Muslims threaten to murder the citizens of their host countries, and they are deported, kicked out, banned and you try to dishonestly equate that with Nazi principles.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You better believe that hate you. They hate anyone they see as an unbeliever. If you aren't a member of the death cult you are nothing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They will be deported back to their origins. EG. If Moroccan then Morocco, if Pakistan then Pakistan etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> 
> 
> Deceiving the Public
> ...



Why don't you just come out and say whatever it is you are trying to insinuate?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> 
> 
> Deceiving the Public
> ...



Nazis wanted to kill all Jews or enslave them all.  THAT is genocide.  Kicking some trouble making Muslims with 7th-century ideals is not genocide.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Being deported because you are on a country illegally is one thing.  Being deported on the basis of religion as opposed to behavior strikes me as concerning.  And there are certainly historical parallels. Not that you RNJ's care as long as you get rid of them all.  One way or another right?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



It's not about religion.  It is about a 7th century philosophy.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> ...



Nazi's started with deportation of "undesirables"....sound familiar?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Seriously, nobody is angry with them for PRAYING.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



What's an RENJ?  More name calling from you, eh?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> 
> 
> Deceiving the Public
> ...



You have it backwards. Muslims are the ethnic cleansers.
They are driving out Christians and Jews in the middle east. and in some African countries.
https://nypost.com/2017/04/14/christianity-is-being-driven-out-of-the-middle-east/


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Where did I say one way or another?  Are you confused or something?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> ...


Except the vast majority of yhe muslims arent threatening to murder anyone.  But lets pretend they are and expel them.  What happens when no country will take them?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, you are going with fearmongering then?  If you threaten the citizens in your host country with violence or death, then YOU are the undesirable, yes.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


No, because there weren't waves of Jews coming into Germany and stabbing people for no reason. It's not even close.
And yes religion is an issue because many in that religion kill people for not being in their religion, jews and Christians haven't don't that for atleast 500 years.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sound familiar?  Just change the target groups and dejas vous.
> ...



You are correct.

Just kick them out. Send them back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.

Coyote obviously missed all the people that have been killed in Europe by the members of the death cult who were allowed in as refugees. Guess she forgot hundred that were gunned down in Paris and the eighty or so who were mowed down by vehicles.

Comparing what Austria is doing to the Nazi's is just plain bullshit.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Well then they need to take on the crazies.....muslims gotta fix that...no one else can. Until then, they need to back to the sand.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...m
> ...


I support those nuts? Where did you pull that out of


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 8, 2018)

The reason why the Left Wingers defend Islamic terrorism and cultural aggression is because the Muslims are part of the Democratic Party's coalition.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't remember reading in this article that they were expelling ALL Muslims, just some who had connections to particular mosques.  Why don't you link to me what exactly you are so upset about and comparing to Nazi genocide of the Jews which, BTW, the Muslims do threaten to do to Jews and "infidels" and is mentioned in their Holy book written by the main prophet of their belief system allegedly.  The religion is based on Mohammed, who was a murderer and a pedophile.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Reading your post only affirms the similarities.  I am sure the Nazi's thought they were doing the right thing too.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am responding to what people are saying in this thread.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






so you think those guys are pieces of shit?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Their religion Islam is 100% incompatible with Western Civilisation, we have been here before many times America has not, OUR Ancestors removed this plague Centuries ago from this Continent only to now in 2015 have TRAITORS DELIBERATELY bring the plague back in, with the numbers at the level here in 2018 which are not great in comparision to population so NOW it is the time to begin the process of removing them, the wait cannot be longer, the greater the number of them in the more difficult and sinister the removal will have to be OUR HISTORY tells us that, we do NOT want to hurt these peoples we want them to be deported as peacefully as we can.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"The Muslims"...all of them?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Removing them.  How do you deport citizens Lucy?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




No shit, you guys need a new Charles "The Hammer" Martel


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Statements by Hitler and Senior Nazis Concerning Jews and Judaism
> ...



Coyote thinks Muslims are all wonderful and anyone who want to kick them back out is pretty much a Natzi.

Talk about misguided.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Race Hustlers.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


planes trains and automobiles....how else?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Wow, a lefty saying that....it's progress.....they are pieces of shit and actually incite racism.....terrible people indeed


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How do you know they are citizens??

I doubt they are. They probably came to Austria as refugees and have been there ever since.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am sure some are and some are not.  Like any group of people.  When you want remove an entire group soley becsuse of their religious beliefs then yes, it is reminiscent of the Nazi's dont you think?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> I am sure some are and some are not.  Like any group of people.  When you want remove an entire group soley becsuse of their religious beliefs then yes, it is reminiscent of the Nazi's dont you think?



No.  Not unless they are killing them.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Islam isn't a religions. Its a 7th century death cult. Hell they worship a prophet who was nothing more than a murderer and a pedophile. That ain't a religion in my book.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Leave it to leftists to admire a 7th century bigotted philosophy.    They are THAT stupid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It is very easy, unlike America being born in 80% of this Continents nations or being in them for eg. 10, 20 years does NOT make you a citizen, so they have a passport, it can be revoked, they will be deported.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Since she is referring to all of them as a group, as are others, I am sure some are and some are not.  Since no distinction is nade the question stands.  As I said I have no issue with deporting illegal immigrants in accordance to law.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, thankfully, Austria doesn't need permission from you to do whatever they think is best for their country and it's citizens.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


They should just put his video in all the transportation hubs.....


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's what I figured. America is probably the only country that recognized someone as a citizen because they were born in America. I know Europe doesn't follow that bullshit.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


and if they citizens, which many actuslly are?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure some are and some are not.  Like any group of people.  When you want remove an entire group soley becsuse of their religious beliefs then yes, it is reminiscent of the Nazi's dont you think?
> ...


the Nazi's started with deportation.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Your opinions don't matter in Austria.    Lol.  You have such a sense of self righteousness and self importance, don't you?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So?  That means nothing.  Every case of deportation doesn't equal genocide.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Whatever you say.  I am sure your opinions count for.......

Not much


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well since I'm not the one telling another country how it should run things, then that is completely irrelevant to anything.    Austrians don't care if you approve.  That is the point.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am not telling anyone how to run things.  Are you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Not just us Coyote, Italy now have a Populist-Right Wing Patriotic Government and they are joining us and 18 MILLION Italians voted for this Populist-Right Wing Government, 18 MILLION Italians voted for this below because Matteo Salvini campaigned on this and now he is going to do what he promised Italians he would do if elected:












Italy's new far-right interior minister warns migrants 'the free ride is over | Daily Mail Online

I posted about the above in the below thread here is my post:

Europe wary as Italy moves toward populist government


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Coyote considers Islam a religion.

Some "religion."

Woman are treated like slaves and and have no rights. They are subservient to men. Were honor killings are a part of the "religion." And lets not forget female genital mutilation and the ever popular stoning.

Sounds like a 7th century death cult to me.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Good for Italy lets hope the rest of Europe and Scandinavia smarten up and start kicked the Muslim assholes out of their countries.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

I remember reading a story about a woman in London maybe?  She is a celebrity over there, and she took in some Muslim "refugees" and let them live in one of her expensive homes which they proceeded to trash and completely disrespect, so now she is in the process of trying to evict them, which apparently is much more difficult because of their "refugee" status.  How dare she?  The cruelty!  She must be a Nazi.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't think that people should be deported because of their religious beliefs, but if they are causing problems for their host country, then they need to be deported.  It's like walking into someone's home and demanding that they take care of you and feed you or something.  The absolute gall of some people is just . . . overwhelming.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Out of our nation of 8 millions the below are the full total of foreign born population, the Turks to be removed and the ones from Bosnia who are Muslim have to be removed, all the others below we have no problem with because we know they are all Christian European brothers and sisters and cause no trouble.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I don't think that people should be deported because of their religious beliefs, but if they are causing problems for their host country, then they need to be deported.  It's like walking into someone's home and demanding that they take care of you and feed you or something.  The absolute gall of some people is just . . . overwhelming.



Islam is not just a religion it is unique it also has a political component that is parallel along side the religion, this is why Islam is so dangerous to Western nations and this is why Islam is incompatible to Western Civilisation.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I remember reading a story about a woman in London maybe?  She is a celebrity over there, and she took in some Muslim "refugees" and let them live in one of her expensive homes which they proceeded to trash and completely disrespect, so now she is in the process of trying to evict them, which apparently is much more difficult because of their "refugee" status.  How dare she?  The cruelty!  She must be a Nazi.    Lol.



I could be remembering this story wrong or it was not a British celebrity because I can't find any link about it.    Maybe Google removed it because it was "too bigoted" for them.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So what are you doing then?  Oh, Godwinning the thread.  That's right.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Troll.  I can see why Tilly had problems with you in her thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I repeat it is very easy, unlike America being born in 80% of this Continents nations or being in them for eg. 10, 20 years does NOT make you a citizen, so they have a passport, it can be revoked, they will be deported. Our Governments decide WHO is a citizen and who is not, at ANY time it can be revoked and if it is they are no longer considered a citizen eg. if our Governments decide x is a danger to the health of the nation then x can become a zero.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That is a problem in America we hope you can fix, you have women arriving from eg. El Salvador and they have the baby on American soil and that baby automatically is an American citizen and then you cannot deport them, this is very confusing to us how you allow this to occur, you know these peoples are abusing your nation because of this bizarro law you have, that law should be revoked. Is that law in the American Constitution?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 8, 2018)

JBond said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Austria.  Birthplace of Hitler.
> ...


Progressives love and admire everything Islam and nazis stand for. They always have!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I like that film.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

I've noticed that leftists just love to deny problems that exist because they don't "jive" with their philosophies/ideologies working out in their favor.  I had a person posting postcards of San Francisco in a thread yesterday to try to deny there is a serious problem with homelessness there.  It is pretty sad and pathetic that people can be SO partisan that they can just bury their heads in the sand and deny that there are ANY problems.  They are only able to fool people for so long with their silly rhetoric before it comes back and bites them in the arse.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 8, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Progressives = guaranteed lower standards of living.  The party of lower expectations.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------    stupid and or supporters or fellow practitioners of 'islam'  ChrisL .


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 8, 2018)

No Just a bleeding heart liberal.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth
> ...




The Nuremburg laws elaborated by the Nazi party in 1935 were derived from
the edicts of Constantine and ultimately from the Justinian code.   The laws of
DHIMMIA  are from the same source.   Both the caliphates and the reichs legalize
genocide.  -------------for the sake of accuracy----ISLAMO NAZISM does correctly
describe 1700 years of  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ethos and 1400 years of Islamic
empire


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I've noticed that leftists just love to deny problems that exist because they don't "jive" with their philosophies/ideologies working out in their favor.  I had a person posting postcards of San Francisco in a thread yesterday to try to deny there is a serious problem with homelessness there.  It is pretty sad and pathetic that people can be SO partisan that they can just bury their heads in the sand and deny that there are ANY problems.  They are only able to fool people for so long with their silly rhetoric before it comes back and bites them in the arse.



There are no toilets in San Francisco now Chris?






San Francisco Requires Poop Maps To Help Pedestrians Avoid Human Waste

The below is it and the below is WTF?!


----------



## Baron (Jun 8, 2018)

The sad Truth is Europa is lost.Only amount of children matters. Already now all big European cities are in Muslim hands, in one generation only Muslim will have all political power in former EU.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Baron said:


> The sad Truth is Europa is lost.Only amount of children matters. Already now all big European cities are in Muslim hands, in one generation only Muslim will have all political power in former EU.



More Anti-European and Pro-Islamist Propaganda from you.

*"Already now all big European cities are in Muslim hands,"*

This illustrates you do not know WTF you babble.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that leftists just love to deny problems that exist because they don't "jive" with their philosophies/ideologies working out in their favor.  I had a person posting postcards of San Francisco in a thread yesterday to try to deny there is a serious problem with homelessness there.  It is pretty sad and pathetic that people can be SO partisan that they can just bury their heads in the sand and deny that there are ANY problems.  They are only able to fool people for so long with their silly rhetoric before it comes back and bites them in the arse.
> ...



is there something about San Francisco that ATTRACTS so many
vagabond types?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I do not know I visit San Francisco approx 6 years ago, this when I visit a friend in Walnut Creek this near Oakland, so we went to San Francisco I cannot remember that they had this toilet at random on the street situation, perhaps they did but we did not go to the areas of it, my memory in general of San Francisco is taken with the Golden Gate Bridge happening involving I think it was 8 security men.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)

18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government

Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or

Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or

Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—

Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United Statesor any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.

If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.

As used in this section, the terms “organizes” and “organize”, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons.

(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 808; July 24, 1956, ch. 678, § 2, 70 Stat. 623; Pub. L. 87–486, June 19, 1962, 76 Stat. 103; Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(N), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2148.)

18 U.S. Code Chapter 115 - TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES

Would chanting death to America in America be covered under that law?  Or the others.

Islam will Dominate the world?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)

God describes Ishmael as a “wild ass” who’s “habitat is the waste places,” giving us “the idea of a life of nomadic existence” ( See Job 39:5-8). (2)

Matthew Henry said Ishmael’s descendants would be a “wild ass of a man, rude, bold and fearing no man and that they would live in strife and in a state of war.” (3)

They would be a “fierce people living in a state of continual war with the rest of the world… (with his hand against everyone, and everyone’s hand against him, Genesis 16:12). They have been such enemies of mankind, it is no wonder that mankind have been enemies to them again.” (4)

“Know your enemy” is the most important rule in warfare, yet many in the civilized world have failed to understand the mindset of how muslims see this war.

Presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama tripped over themselves repeatedly emphasizing Islam “is a religion of peace.”

We need to stop and ask what muslim’s means by this. If not, we stand a good chance of getting our heads lopped off.

*You may not be at war with muslim’s, but rest assured, they’re at war with you.*

Muslim’s believe “_Allah has given “True Muslims” — their brand of Islam — control over all the world and a “holy mandate” to have the infidels to convert to Islam or be subjugated. *True Muslims are mandated by Allah to fight a war until all the non-believers have been converted or slaughtered…true Muslim brothers are in a religious war with America.*_

_Our culture, with our freedoms and decadent indulgences, are an offensive attack against True Islam. Their war is actually a defensive jihad, as that is the only way to protect True Muslims from the spread of our unclean culture and seductive way of life…the problem is that Americans interpret peace differently than they see it._* Peace would exist when the entire world was under Sharia law and ruled by a Muslim caliphate.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



*"When you want remove an entire group soley becsuse of their religious beliefs"*

Yes we do and it is going to be completed, unlike the Cucks we are NOT going to allow this crowd to destroy what is OURS, our Ancestors fought and lost blood and limbs to preserve what is OURS to trust each generation with protecting and preserving what is OURS, now Britain, France etc are happy to commit Cultural Suicide and allow Muslims to dictate to the native population what they can and cannot comment, the horsecrap Racist Card if they tell them to STFU and GTFO they are arrested in their OWN nation and alien vermin who HATE those nations are given Protected Status by Traitor Governments.

We decide that no we are not going to do that, we are going to do what our Ancestors had to do and we have excellent reasons for doing this. The Pro-Islamist Leftists babble about Islam The Religion of Peace, that Muslims are peaceful, that Muslims do NOT want to plan to destroy Western nations, you are infantile and if everyone listened to you Bleeding Heart Cucks then ALL would be fucked.

From last year 2017, the below vermin arrive in 2015 this was BEFORE we closed The Balkan Route so that NO more vermin could invade this Continent and the below illustrates that we do NOT trust ANY Muslim anywhere on this Continent INCLUDING Muslim children and women, we do not listen to ANY who comment they do NOT support Islamic Extremism or NOT support killing OUR peoples, they are snakes in the grass and they going to be treated as what they are. The stupid British and stupid French etc deliberately refuse to pay attention this because their Governments are Traitors to their OWN peoples and do NOT care if they are killed or if an Islamic Caliphate occur in Britain and France etc:



 




^^^^ That is the Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz und Terrorismusbekämpfung aka BVT my brother aged 2 years older in age than me he works for them, my brother was personally involved in this operation and our family is VERY PROUD of him.








^^^^ This is why the Islam children also have to be removed and this is why they are NOT citizens they are zeros, we do NOT trust the children OR the women, like in their OWN NATIONS they have children Indoctrinated into the 7th Century Death Cult to be jihadi's, they might be allowed to pull this vile crap in the Cucked Britain, France etc but they do NOT get away with pulling this crap in Patriotic Christian nations they get arrested and put into dungeons to wait to be dealt with. They are NOT children they are DEVILS, Satanic monsters who would be HAPPY to blow OUR CHILDREN up like they have in other nations.





^^^^ Traitor Communist Bitch Merkel's fault and WE said from the BEGINNING that crowd she opened the gates for to flood in from the Middle East Shit Holes were full of Islamic Terrorists and we were CORRECT but our BVT are NOT Traitor Cucks like the BND who just sit there and do nothing. Fuck The BND.

Islamists Plotting to Establish Caliphate in Austria, Raids Reveal


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Has Pope Frances commented yet?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Has Pope Frances commented yet?



Who cares what that POS thinks he is a Heretic, he would slit throats himself to protect and promote Islam into Western nations. We hope the POS father Satan takes him home to Hell ASAP then we can get a Pope who is Christian and not a Neo-Marxist Pro-Islam Faggot Boi. As I am Roman Catholic I am allowed to comment what I want about this Heretic.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)

Startling maps show every terrorist attack worldwide over the last 20 years


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 8, 2018)

People need to open their eyes.  And see what’s going on around them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mesmerizing maps show the global flow of refugees over the last 15 years

Maps the refugees flocking to Europe...........Most are new to the region..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Startling maps show every terrorist attack worldwide over the last 20 years



Read this all the POS on Twitter are Mega Triggered, our message to the POS is to Fuck Off we do not care what you think, GTFO:


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> People need to open their eyes.  And see what’s going on around them.



My advice to the Deliberately Blind is that they ALL are going to have to make a choice.

To take the Red Pill or to take the Blue Pill.

The Red Pill forces you to face Reality that the SHTF is going to happen, so you take measures to be on the WINNING side before it begins.

The Blue Pill keeps you in the Delusion that ALL is well.

You'd be advised to take the Red Pill, it's good to be on Our Team, the Red Pilled side.

Choose wisely:


----------



## fncceo (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > People need to open their eyes.  And see what’s going on around them.
> ...



I love M&M's!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Has Pope Frances commented yet?
> ...



do you think he will resign?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Do Popes resign?  I thought they were transubstantiated.


----------



## miketx (Jun 8, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Startling maps show every terrorist attack worldwide over the last 20 years


Funny how the towel heads don't like Russia or China.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>



I have just had a text that a big raid has literally been just completed this to shut down a Subversive Organisation that is to be charged with the serious criminal offence of Agitating Against Society and The State, all associated with this Subversive Organisation have been apprehended and arrested.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



historically----there have been instances of both sudden death and walk-outs---
but I know of none who came back as a cookie


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He could do what Pope Benedict XVI did.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



sheeeesh----that's damned VAGUE


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have heard that he is very not popular with the Roman Curia, so hopefully they will do something to force his standing down.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



My brother is involved with our domestic intelligence BVT so he has to be vague.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



remember that pope that sorta -------dropped dead after a few months?----
    "john paul  I  ???


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Keep us posted------BUT DON'T get your baby bro in trouble!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes it was 33 days, IMHO he was murdered I think poison.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Okay, he is two years in age older than my age.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



so another catholic lady told me------back then----something to do with
finances?      ??????    a real scandal-----maybe he was INVESTIGATING???


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



when it comes to MALE SIBS-----of girls----THAT's STILL A BABY


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Something has happened also in Favoriten involving the Mosque there which they say is connected to the Nizam-i Alem Association they have been banned yesterday Friday by the Government because of their association with the Grey Wolves, this is not a good area there are Turks there they put a Mosque there because approx 10% in Favoriten are Islamic.

Grey Wolves (organization) - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.
> 
> ...



Two of the 60 Imams have already last night Friday had their residency permits revoked, it seems our Government are going to be fast about these operations.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

send them back to where they belong and keep voting for this style govenment Lucy ,


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


If citizenship can be revoked where do they go?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Deja’s Vous....you guys aren’t very original.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


So you are advocating deportation based on religion.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I see why many have problems with you and your passive aggressive trolling.  (Word of advice, tacking a smile on the end changes nothing)


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------   some religions are just nasty , would we deport 'aztecs' or 'maya' [ms13] that advocate rape , murder and  control of Westerners / Americans Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ^^^^ This is why the Islam children also have to be removed and this is why they are NOT citizens they are zeros, we do NOT trust the children OR the women, like in their OWN NATIONS they have children Indoctrinated into the 7th Century Death Cult to be jihadi's, they might be allowed to pull this vile crap in the Cucked Britain, France etc but they do NOT get away with pulling this crap in Patriotic Christian nations they get arrested and put into dungeons to wait to be dealt with. They are NOT children they are DEVILS, Satanic monsters who would be HAPPY to blow OUR CHILDREN up like they have in other nations.




Wow.  Lucy this is seriously fucked.  Remove all Muslim children too?  

Sorry.  But this is grotesque.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ This is why the Islam children also have to be removed and this is why they are NOT citizens they are zeros, we do NOT trust the children OR the women, like in their OWN NATIONS they have children Indoctrinated into the 7th Century Death Cult to be jihadi's, they might be allowed to pull this vile crap in the Cucked Britain, France etc but they do NOT get away with pulling this crap in Patriotic Christian nations they get arrested and put into dungeons to wait to be dealt with. They are NOT children they are DEVILS, Satanic monsters who would be HAPPY to blow OUR CHILDREN up like they have in other nations.
> ...


---------------------------------   its just common sense ,  remove the adults with the widdle kids , why leave the 'seeds' of future problems in Austria  Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes.  That was Hitler's idea too Piz.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

common sense and nothing to do with 'hitler' .     Give the  widdle problem seeds a 'falaffel bar' and send them back to the same zhithole with 'mommy and daddy'  from where they came from .      Actually , any zhithole will do Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

hitler was 70 years ago and i think mention of his name is the same as losing the argument .    No matter , if Austria does things correct , well they have my support  Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2018)

these muslims will never be Austrians  Coyote .


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 8, 2018)

Before the mass immigration of these types from Syria many warned over there and here that it was a bad idea.  Sais they would not accept or conform to the culture and laws of their new home...........In that aspect those including me said set up Safe Zones in Syria and refugee camps until ISIS is destroyed.  But the Diversity crowd said no and the EU said YOU WILL BRING THEM IN.

Now that they didn't listen..............the crime and the fact that too many refuse to conform has caused a back lash against the refugees..................Which many warned, INCLUDING ME, would happen.  Just like Bush thinking taking Iraq would make them embrace Democracy...............the decision to allow so many in was a huge mistake.  They will not adapt to host nation culture because that is not what they have been taught since birth to think.  Religion rules their minds and their form of Gov't.

Terror attacks...........Raping the women of the host nations..........has led to a whole lot of PISSED OFF NATIONS....................who are fed up with crap and are going to throw them out on their heads................Because the Diversity Crowd forced this upon them..............Instead of setting up refugee camps in Syria by FORCE...........and killing off ISIS of which most of the region did not accept as authentic..............

Europe is reaping the Fruits of the policy of Diversity STUPIDITY................and so it goes on...........which may end in WWIII.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 9, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> 
> _"Austria said it could expel up to 60 Turkish-funded imams and their families and would shut down seven mosques as part of a crackdown on 'political Islam' that was described as 'just the beginning', triggering fury in Ankara.
> 
> ...


Closing seven mosques and expelling 60 Imams and their families won't solve it.  They have to actually close "all" the mosques and toss out "all" Muslims that are not westernized, otherwise the numbers will grow significantly over time and they would still take over.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

agree , but maybe its just a start and your practical solution will  happen soon LDuck .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ This is why the Islam children also have to be removed and this is why they are NOT citizens they are zeros, we do NOT trust the children OR the women, like in their OWN NATIONS they have children Indoctrinated into the 7th Century Death Cult to be jihadi's, they might be allowed to pull this vile crap in the Cucked Britain, France etc but they do NOT get away with pulling this crap in Patriotic Christian nations they get arrested and put into dungeons to wait to be dealt with. They are NOT children they are DEVILS, Satanic monsters who would be HAPPY to blow OUR CHILDREN up like they have in other nations.
> ...



You did not read what I posted. Hello? Anyone home? Thought not. You deliberately IGNORED that a 12 year old Kebab rat we arrested because this human filth was part of a ISLAMIC TERRORIST CELL and was going to blow himself up, they are not children as in The West we know children, in NO Western nation do we have Western children indoctrinated to be a Suicide Bomber to murder innocents. The Muslims HATE The West, they HATE Western nations, why are they IN Western nations then squatting if only to indoctrinate in their Mosques to tell to commit barbarism against OUR PEOPLES.

This below in the article occur in one Mosque that is going to be shut down, you Leftist Pro-Islamist Propagandists you like to comment that ALL is peaceful and innocent inside these Mosques, you know nothing about this situation, the good thing is that our BVT have INFILTRATED ALL these Mosques with hidden listening devices and hidden filming devices and EVERY Imam even in where they squat also listened to and filmed, the BVT know everything they do they go to the bathroom we know they are in the bathroom and what they are doing, they cannot move inside or outside without our domestic intelligence knowing what they do and who they are meeting etc.

This article below containing still pictures that are from one of our BVT filming devices inside the Mosque in Favoriten which was operated by the Nizam-i Alem Association who was banned by Herbert Kickl on Friday and on Saturday in the night the filthy rats were apprehended and arrested. They will all be deported back to their own nation of Turkey.

The Mosque association who ORGANISED these Martyrs aka Islamic Terrorist Children the Nizam-i Alem Association they have been banned by our Government because of their association with the Grey Wolves, do they seem innocent like the Leftist Pro-Islamist Propagandists insist they who run Mosques and what occur in Mosques is all just innocent and peaceful:

Grey Wolves (organization) - Wikipedia

This is Turkish CHILDREN from Turkey squatting in our nation, they are all dressed in Turkish Army uniforms they are praying to Allah over more Turkish CHILDREN from Turkey who lay down as if dead and covered with the Turkish flag, the below is NOT NORMAL behaviour for young children, the below is NOT what Western children in ANY Western nation are brainwashed to do. The solution is to round them up and they are going to all be deported including the children, we are NOT tolerating this human filth anymore who want to hurt our peoples, who want to kill our peoples. The shutting down of the Mosques and the deportation of 60 Imams is as HC Strache comment on Friday THIS is JUST the beginning of our nations crackdown on Islam.











^^^^ Turkey can fuck off, if they want to begin trouble then we say Bring It On! Who the fuck they think they are dealing with here? Our nation are not Beta Cuck Faggots who bend over for Islam like the stupid Britain, France etc We are NOT a Politically Correct nation, there is NOTHING to say that ANY religion has Special Protection OR that any group of peoples who are alien with their weird behaviours to our OWN population has Special Protection, this means that if any are suspected of by their presence in OUR nation of being detrimental to the health of OUR nation then they GTFO and are being deported.





^^^^ I highlight for you to assist your reading comprehension problem where you do not notice IMPORTANT situations that I post already. They call the above "highly regrettable" the filthy vermin that they are, this crap has been happening in the Mosques for several years, they knew about it because THEY ORGANISED it, we ignore what comes from their filthy mouths, we are not stupid and they know it is NOW OVER for them, they have NO RIGHTS, they are ZEROS, they are NOT human, they are OBJECTS and they are going to be removed. Period.





^^^^ They want to do the above in pictures, okay they can GTFO back to Turkey and do it, if ANY of them resist deportation then on Saturday Herbert Kickl say that they will be FORCIBLY  DEPORTED and the Turks if they know OUR nations history should know what THAT means. This is the ONLY warning they get from our Government, GTFO peacefully or ELSE you know what is coming to you next.





Here the full article:

Austria Closes 7 Turkish Mosques, Expels 60 Imams After Kids Taught to Be Martyrs


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



These pictures below are Turks from Turkey on the street in Vienna which is OUR capitol in OUR nation, filthy rats with the display of THEIR nation Turkey flags, which has been now completely banned from displaying in ANY part of OUR nation since mid 2017, I also add to this that ALL foreign flags are banned from display if anyone display any foreign flag they now get arrested and can be charged with the serious criminal offence of Agitating Against Society and The State a pity that in the American nation you cannot also do this, your flag is The Stars and Stripes your flag is NOT the flag of the Mexico nation.

The failed coup attempt they refer in the below article was the one in Turkey on Erdogan.








WTF why should Klaus Schneeberger have engaged with the filthy vermin, he should not and he did not which was correct he did not, Wiener Neustadt is approx 62 km from Vienna, Klaus Schneeberger is ÖVP and a solid Right-Wing Conservative. The SPÖ are NOTHING now, they have been politically castrated at our 2017 election, so Alien bitches like the above Meral Karataş are ZEROS with no power considering she is Turkish she can be told now to GTFO and go back to Turkey, we will NOT tolerate these Subversive Agitators against our nation no longer. This Meral Karataş Turkish Leftist bitch, I am going to text my brother right now we need it to be investigated WHAT passport she is in possession of, this because it is ILLEGAL in OUR nation to hold Dual Citizenship you CANNOT hold two passports of TWO different nations, you can ONLY be ONE, as she is Turkish and as she actively supports Turkey and Erdogan I think it is high probability she is ILLEGALLY a Dual Passport holder.

Here is the full article link:

Turks protest Turkish flag ban in Austria after failed coup attempt






^^^^ Filthy vermin squatting in OUR nation waving THEIR nations flag and a Turkish Kebab bitch holding a picture of HER President of HER nation. GTFO.






^^^^ Filthy vermin have previously displayed THEIR nations flag outside OUR Hofburg, now they are going to be rounded up and will be deported, the whip is about to now be cracked to illustrate they are NOT going to be tolerated anymore.






^^^^ Filthy Child Potential Terrorist waving HIS NATIONS flag, now banned to do in OUR nation. Zero Tolerance. GTFO. Period.






^^^^ Filthy vermin can go and do the above in THEIR OWN nation which is Turkey.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Closing seven mosques and expelling 60 Imams and their families won't solve it.  They have to actually close "all" the mosques and toss out "all" Muslims that are not westernized, otherwise the numbers will grow significantly over time and they would still take over.


I see what they are TRYING to do - 'RELIGIOUS' tolerance without tolerance for EXTREMIST / VIOLENCE. It is very much like the teaching 'Do unto others / treat others as you would have them do unto you / as you would like to be treated'. Nice gesture, but I agree such a gesture will not solve 'the problem'.

IMO, much of the world is naïve about Islam, and such attempts to stem the rise of Islamic Extremism demonstrates this. (At the same time, you have to do SOMETHING). .

For years - even now - there are politicians / people who believe 'if you are nice to them they will be nice to you. If you show respect to them they will show respect to you.' That's a nice sentiment...but not true.   Draw a cartoon of Muhammad or 'disrespect' the Quran in any way and notice the reaction from Muslims - death threats, violence....compared to the lack of equivalent respect for others' faith.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 11, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yup. I believe its the 14th Amendment which was put in so the children of slaves are recognized as an American Citizen. Its no longer needed and should be either abolished or changed.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 11, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Closing seven mosques and expelling 60 Imams and their families won't solve it.  They have to actually close "all" the mosques and toss out "all" Muslims that are not westernized, otherwise the numbers will grow significantly over time and they would still take over.
> ...


Much of the world is naive, true.  

We are dealing with a subversive here who isn't naive at all, though, but quite deliberate in the agitprop.  

The agenda as well as the devious methods are clear as all get up.  Serve Islam; soften up the west.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 11, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You bully the living daylights out of people in this forum every single day. 

Watching how you apply your subterfuge, I can understand why Austria is leery of Islam.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 11, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Austria's government plans to shut down mosques and expel imams | Daily Mail Online
> ...



*"Closing seven mosques and expelling 60 Imams and their families won't solve it."*

This is JUST the BEGINNING, at least WE CAN shut down Mosques and deport Imams, something YOU CANNOT do in America which just illustrates that NO MATTER WHO is American President they do not actually have that MUCH power in a nation they are supposed to be running, if whoever sits in your Oval Office had that much domestic power they could say CLOSE ALL THE MOSQUES, unlike America WE also do NOT have groups of rabid Leftists stopping our Government doing what they want to do, you have all these Leftist Activists and Leftist Activist Judges and the ACLU and the SPLC and CAIR all blocking what The Donald wants to do, so I suggest you criticise and look at your own nation and how YOU cannot shut down even ONE Mosque, look at the below not EVEN Texas is allowed to shut down any Mosques because of the American Constitution and the part of it that is about protecting all religions or whatever it is.





*"They have to actually close "all" the mosques and toss out "all" Muslims that are not westernized, otherwise the numbers will grow significantly over time and they would still take over."*

Yes how about you get hardcore in America and YOUR GOVERNMENT say GTFO and remove ALL Muslims who are not Westernised and close down ALL the Mosques in America, oh I forgot you CANNOT do that can you, you are NOT ALLOWED to do ANY of that and here is YOU saying MY GOVERNMENT is NOT doing enough, MY Government gave a news conference and told everyone that THIS closing of seven Mosques and deporting 60 Imams is JUST the BEGINNING.

If you WANT to discuss WHICH nation is more likely to be taken over by Islam within eg. the next 10-15 years then I suggest to look at YOUR OWN nation and the below is the number of Mosques up to 2012 which was 6 years ago so you now will have even more Mosques in America than you did in 2012 and you had a monstrous amount then:








^^^^ That is 2,106 Mosques, how many can you shut down? Oh that's right ZERO of them. How about deporting the Council on American-Islamic Relations, the Islamic Society of North America and the Islamic Circle of America? Oh that's right YOU CANNOT DEPORT THEM CAN YOU. Then you saying MY nation is NOT doing ENOUGH when we have started shutting down Mosques and deporting 60 Imams and his nation is NOT allowed to close ONE Mosque and then have MORE than 2,000 Mosques and a massive amount of Islamic Societys and Islamic Councils in America. WTF WE always thought America was a Christian nation, it seems we were WRONG you are now half an Islamic nation and you cannot do ANYTHING about it CAN YOU? No you cannot.

What States Have The Most Mosques? Survey Shows Trends Among American Muslims


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 11, 2018)

Send them all back to their shit holes. And burn all their mosques to the ground fuck em.


----------

